
Ask HN: What was something you predicted in tech before it's time? - samstave
Mine:<p>* 1996-7: talking to Kent, a friend who designed MIPS procs- &quot;<i></i>* why can&#x27;t we have a rack that we just can universally slot machines on rails with a consolidated backplane so we don&#x27;t have to plug in any cables? (Blade servers)<p>* 1997-8, working at intel: &quot;<i></i><i>why can&#x27;t we stack multiple processors on top of each other?<p></i> 1998, &quot;<i></i><i>apple will switch to intel processors</i><i></i>&quot; them: never!<p>* 2004, on a hike with my intel chip designers, talking about their 56-core experimental chips... &quot;<i></i><i>just wait until google starts hosting systems in their own datacenters</i><i></i>&quot; - them: never gunna happen...<p>Not claiming anything other than questioning why we couldn&#x27;t have made these moves earlier rather than later...<p>I have a bunch more, as I am sure you did too... what are some of your &quot;holy crap I thought of that ten years before it happened&quot; on which you like to reminisce?
======
AnimalMuppet
A long time ago (forget the year, but it was during the era of 32-bit main-
memory buses), I predicted that CPU chips would have 512- or 1024-bit-wide
main memory buses.

Not technology, but: After seeing Star Wars: A New Hope, I predicted that
Vader was Luke's father. My friend: "Vader killed Luke's father! Did you miss
that part?" Me: "I know it said, that, but I still think..."

------
byoung2
2000: we'll be able to comparison shop online and brick and mortar stores
using one interface.

2004: in the future we'll use the same language on the server and in the
browser (though I incorrectly predicted PHP would move to the browser)

2005: someday we're not going to worry about minutes and text messages on our
cell phones...it will all just be data.

------
samstave
EDIT: the Apple to intel year was wrong: that was said by me in 2004 - dont
know why I said 1998, apologies

